# Weird millipede



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Usually I take great joy in crushing millipedes but this one is so unusual I set it up in a deli cup, really pretty black and yellow banding found on the back of some cork bark, it is 3 to 4" long

Of course waiting for him to uncurl to get a couple shots he escaped and I found it this morning wrapped in as expected spider web, a little worse for wear but he is all cleaned up now.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice looking millipede, for sure. He/she/it needs a name.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Yellow banded or maybe 
Florida Ivory.
I've found the red and grey ones a few times.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

Aren't some millipedes toxic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes most are, I think with cyanide, at least the ones that over run a tank are. I just found this one, it is the bumble bee millipede Anadenobolus monilicornis


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Its a Bumble Bee millipede... Very cool, had them all over my yard when I lived in Florida. Yet another invasive species...

Anadenobolus monilicornis Bumblebee Millipede buy live pet


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

$4..sweet, now I got that going for me.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Ship it to me Fedex Next Day Express, and I'll sell it for you at the next Repticon.
Might want to include a few skotak broms to keep it company.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

it's being couriered as we speak.


----------



## punkrock868 (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree it looks like Anadenobolus monilicornis. I have kept some in the past. Definatly a cool find


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Encyclia said:


> Nice looking millipede, for sure. He/she/it needs a name.


That is a nice millipede.


----------

